# Proof Yao Has Some BIG Arms Now



## Ming_7_6 (May 6, 2005)

http://sports.sina.com.cn/k/2005-09-14/06211770432.shtml

This is Yao's breakout year.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Joey Graham has bigger arms.

He must be an elite player.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

It makes it a lot easier to just post the pic.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

It's true though. Yao used to have my upper body (yes, pretty damn scrawny) on tree trunk legs. Now he's a true giant through and through. He's going to be VERY tough to stop this year.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

And yes, Joey Graham is also going to making some noise as a rookie with his freakishly strong muscles.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

SkywalkerAC said:


> And yes, Joey Graham is also going to making some noise as a rookie with his freakishly strong muscles.



but the NBA steroids test is tougher so the muscles will go away soon [/joking]


----------



## Thievery Corporation (Jul 2, 2005)

Don't worry Joey will be elite in a few years time and make Raps fans completely forget VC ever existed.:woot: 
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

That picture kind of looks photoshopped.


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

Ming_7_6 said:


> This is Yao's breakout year.


And if it isn't, will you quit with the man-love posts?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Ming, no body care about Yao Ming. Sorry, the truth hurts.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

SunsFan57 said:


> Ming, no body care about Yao Ming. Sorry, the truth hurts.


 when the season start they will..


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Thievery Corporation said:


> Don't worry Joey will be elite in a few years time and make Raps fans completely forget VC ever existed.:woot:
> <!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


HAHAHAHAHA.........................................*NO*


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

tone wone said:


> when the season start they will..



you mean they will care about t-mac


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

That picture does make him look bigger. If he plays really well this year look out for Houston. With T-Mac and an improved Yao. By the way is Yao bleeding in that picture? I know it means nothing but I think it looks like he has a little blood on his hand and jersey.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I heard Yao's underwear size increased as well. He's due for a big year.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I heard Yao's underwear size increased as well. He's due for a big year.



LOL! Koko.....you devil. :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 


:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------

